# Beef bacon?



## pc farmer (Feb 3, 2017)

I have a nice sized flat that I thought about makin beef bacon with.

I know there wont be much fat but......


----------



## pc farmer (Feb 3, 2017)

Not using pickling spices.  Just cure it and smoke like I do bacon.


----------



## smokin peachey (Feb 3, 2017)

This sounds interesting.


----------



## pc farmer (Feb 3, 2017)

Candidate?


----------



## smokin peachey (Feb 3, 2017)

You are making me hungry [emoji]128523[/emoji]


----------



## redheelerdog (Feb 3, 2017)

OK, I'm in on this.


----------



## okie362 (Feb 3, 2017)

I've eaten a lot of beef bacon in Malaysia (Primarily Muslim country) and thought it was "OK" as a substitute but prefer pork.  I think it's a stigma with me though as others loved it.  I might have liked it better had they not called it bacon maybe.  LOL

I'm in though and I'm certain what you make yourself will be better than what I had there.


----------



## pc farmer (Feb 4, 2017)

Beef brisket flat in pops brine for bout 12 days then cold smoked after the cure


----------



## pc farmer (Feb 14, 2017)

Well it comes out tomorrow.

Should I cold smoke for many hours or warm smoke?   OR just hot cook and eat it.

Whats the word?


----------



## redheelerdog (Feb 14, 2017)

Old School Cold Smoke...


----------



## pc farmer (Feb 14, 2017)

redheelerdog said:


> Old School Cold Smoke... Thumbs Up



I can do that.  36 hours?


----------



## redheelerdog (Feb 15, 2017)

c farmer said:


> redheelerdog said:
> 
> 
> > Old School Cold Smoke...
> ...


Sounds good to me, I love it good and smoky.


----------



## worktogthr (Feb 15, 2017)

When I did mine, I warm smoked it at about 100 degrees for about 11-12 hours...as long as the AMNPS tray gave me!  Came out pretty darn good!  Even with the regular bacon curing and seasoning process, it does remind me of pastrami.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Feb 15, 2017)

Looks interesting, but I cant get pastrami out of my head! I don't think that it will fry up great, but I could be wrong.


----------



## crankybuzzard (Feb 15, 2017)

I'll watch and I'd cold smoke.

I too am curious as to how well it will fry up.


----------



## worktogthr (Feb 15, 2017)

I agree too that a cold smoke would be best because it is lean enough where you don't really want to cook it at all before you fry it up to eat.  With belly I feel like you can get away with that because it has so much more fat.


----------



## ab canuck (Feb 15, 2017)

I'm watching this one as well, Never tried but have heard of it...... So I'm on the band wagon as well Cold smoke..


----------



## pc farmer (Feb 15, 2017)

Ok so cold smoke it is.    I wanted to get it out of the cure tonight but it will have to wait till tomorrow


----------



## pc farmer (Feb 16, 2017)

Pulled out of the cure tonight.

Cured nice.  Really nice.



Seasoned with  " my black forest seasoning" and in the fridge to dry till tomorrow evening.



I am still expecting a fail here.


----------



## bellaru (Feb 16, 2017)

Looks good so far


----------



## pc farmer (Feb 16, 2017)

Bellaru said:


> Looks good so far



Thanks.   I think it will be tough is my thoughts


----------



## bellaru (Feb 16, 2017)

I'm guessing pastrami like


----------



## pc farmer (Feb 19, 2017)

Haven't gave up yet.

Tube full or pecan last night and a tube of cob tonight.  Gonna slice some tomorrow and try.  Then decide what to do next.


----------



## ab canuck (Feb 20, 2017)




----------



## crankybuzzard (Feb 20, 2017)

Are we there yet?  When do we eat?  What time will you be slicing?

Yep, had to do it!


----------



## worktogthr (Feb 20, 2017)

Oh man!!! I want to see the finale!  Sitting in an airport and I can use some entertainment


----------



## pc farmer (Feb 20, 2017)

Pics soon.   Right now I am walking the pasture


----------



## gary s (Feb 20, 2017)

Gary


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 20, 2017)

I would slice it thin, because it should end up like Dried Beef.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## redheelerdog (Feb 20, 2017)

c farmer said:


> Pics soon. Right now I am walking the pasture


Looking for cows to turn into Bacon?


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Feb 20, 2017)

Looks great Adam, can't wait to see the sliced pics !


----------



## pc farmer (Feb 20, 2017)

Bearcarver said:


> I would slice it thin, because it should end up like Dried Beef.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's a good idea if the bacon deal doesn't turn out.   Chip the rest of it.


redheelerdog said:


> Looking for cows to turn into Bacon?


HA.    Looking for a new calf.   


WaterinHoleBrew said:


> Looks great Adam, can't wait to see the sliced pics !


Hope tonight.  Just got in thou.


----------



## crankybuzzard (Feb 21, 2017)

aaannd we wait...


----------



## pc farmer (Feb 21, 2017)

Sliced some up and fried in lard and CI.  The smoke and seasoning is perfect, bit tough to chew thou.  My 8 year old ate 3 of the 4 pieces.   Might chip some on the slicer for cheese steaks tomorrow.







Out of bacon grease, bought this to try.   Works very well.


----------



## smokin peachey (Feb 21, 2017)

Man that looks good! [emoji]128077[/emoji]


----------



## pc farmer (Feb 21, 2017)

Smokin Peachey said:


> Man that looks good! [emoji]128077[/emoji]


Thanks but not sure I would try this as bacon again.   Maybe if the cheesesteaks turn out.   Still experimenting.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Feb 21, 2017)

Lard? What gives? This sounds like Sous Vide where you need to add more steps to make things edible! 

Hmm I think I'll stick to pork bacon and pastrami!


----------



## smokin peachey (Feb 21, 2017)

Do you think it would make good jerky?


----------



## pc farmer (Feb 21, 2017)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Lard? What gives? This sounds like Sous Vide where you need to add more steps to make things edible!
> 
> Hmm I think I'll stick to pork bacon and pastrami!


LOL    I like to experiment thou.    The SV isn't something I want to try


----------



## pc farmer (Feb 21, 2017)

Smokin Peachey said:


> Do you think it would make good jerky?


HA.   Maybe if you like eating bricks.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Feb 21, 2017)

c farmer said:


> LOL    I like to experiment thou.    The SV isn't something I want to try



Oh come being a beef farmer some one need to Sous Vide a whole cow! You're it!


----------



## pc farmer (Feb 21, 2017)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Oh come being a beef farmer some one need to Sous Vide a whole cow! You're it!


Swimming pool work?


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Feb 21, 2017)

c farmer said:


> Swimming pool work?



Yep, just throw all Your Smokers in there and and upside down wheel line for the bubbles!


----------



## pc farmer (Feb 21, 2017)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Yep, just throw all Your Smokers in there and and upside down wheel line for the bubbles!


Nah, I like my smokers too much plus the wife wont like it.


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 22, 2017)

c farmer said:


> Thanks but not sure I would try this as bacon again.   Maybe if the cheesesteaks turn out.   Still experimenting.


I had some years ago from a Deer processor who didn't keep it in long enough, and it was partially raw in the middle.

So after giving the center portion to my BIL's Dog, I fried some up for cheesesteaks, and it was terrible---Too Salty because it's actually Dried Beef.

I would think The best things you can do with that at this point would be:

#1   Creamed Chipped Beef on Toast.

#2   My favorite cold Sammy----Two slices of White Bread (I prefer Italian) covered with Mayo or MW. Then add Thin sliced Dried Beef & American Cheese.

I used to eat two Sammies like that per day for 3 months, after Deer Season.

Bear


----------

